# Baby safety equipment in Cascais area



## Sheffield2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi

Me and my family are moving over to Cascais
In the next few weeks, we have a 3year old and an 8month old.
I need to baby proof the house when we get there
And wondered if there are any shops in the area that 
Sell stair gates/ socket covers etc??

Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't know Cascais well enough but you have a Leroy Merlin not far away like B&Q warehouse where you should get everything, most supermarkets stocks things we've never had problems finding things when family and toddlers visit


----------



## Sheffield2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Arr brilliant, I noticed a Jumbo supermarket there, it looked like a pretty big store so
Ill give that a try first then, Thank you


----------

